# Old English Cemetery in Suez



## Olsong (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea about the old English Cemetery in Suez? It was described in maps in the old Baedeker Guides as being on an island not far from the train station and many persons were buried there in travelers' accounts. It predates the Commonwealth war cemetery in Suez. I'm looking for the grave of an American buried there whose husband was the Anglican Bishop in China - they were travelling from China to London and she became ill and died there.


----------



## Olsong (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for your note. I know where the commonwealth cemetery is and it is only for members of the military. I'm looking for information on the older English Cemetery which was on a small island, which is now a peninsula as the modern map shows. It appears to be possibly abandoned now but I'm hoping someone might know the status.


----------

